# "Get Your Own iPhone" wallpaper



## R2DJ (Sep 19, 2010)

Spoiler











I am currently using this as my lock screen wallpaper for my iPhone 4. I wanna ask if anyone can make me a similar wallpaper that meets the following criteria:

Supports iPhone 4 screen (640 x 960 res)
A solid flesh background
The words "Get your own iPhone" looking like it's "written with blood"
The font must be creepy enough. The message will be creepier if the font style is.
Would really appreciate it if someone will make this for me. I don't wanna use it to scare people who will use my iPhone, only to make the message stand out even more.


----------



## Joktan (Sep 20, 2010)

Haha Julian smith...epicnesssorry I don't have the skilz for that but just wanted to say nice idea.


----------



## janouis (Sep 20, 2010)

here you go...


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 20, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> here you go...


Haha. Thanks a bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Turned out to be way creepier than I expected


----------

